# Autosleeper Harmony question



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

The above 1999 van I think would suit me and I have seen one for 13,000, diesal 1.9. It has done 110,000 miles but looks to my inexpert eye to be well cared for.... Am not sure if this is a good deal or not basically. 

No extras at all included only standard spec apart from a tow bar.

What do people think and is it a good motorhome to own? I am not in a hurry to buy as I planned to really do the deed in September.

thanks for reading.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll move you to the Autosleeper forum Sue. You will get more responses there.

In the meantime I suggest you post a bit more information, such as the year of manufacture and any significant extras that may be fitted or included in the deal, and whether it's a private sale or from a dealer. All relevant to offering a considered opinion.

Look left for my opinion of Autosleepers.     

Dave


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

It doesn't matter what OTHER people think - it's what YOU think that matters. What's one man's food is another man's (or woman's!) poison.



roamingsue said:


> The above van I think would suit me and I have seen one for 13,000, diesal 1.9. It has done 110,000 miles but looks to my inexpert eye to be well cared for.... Am not sure if this is a good deal or not basically.
> 
> What do people think and is it a good motorhome to own?
> 
> thanks everybody in advance


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I know what you mean Time traveller but I do not have an idea if this is a good price or not. I mean I might find it somewhere else for less.... or is it a fair deal?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

roamingsue said:


> I know what you mean Time traveller but I do not have an idea if this is a good price or not. I mean I might find it somewhere else for less.... or is it a fair deal?


i was looking at anything and everything for the past twelve months and even though the milage is high if the condition is good it is a fair price.......so if serious haggle like mad and get a better deal


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

roamingsue,
Can't really help but have you tried looking at similar van prices in the magazines that abound out there. In this months MMM for example there are 33 Autosleepers for sale, no Harmony though. 
I spent a very pleasant half an hour in WHSmiths last friday looking through motorhome magazines for "research", cheapskate  
Good luck with the hunting.
Norman


----------

